# Tadpoles Died/Missing



## crested (May 15, 2011)

Hi all,

Got 9 borja ridge vents recently to call my 100 gallon planted viv home

Recently found a bunch of fertilized eggs in two separate broms and these began morphing into tadpoles. 

At this point I moved them into a small Tupperware, placed it in the bottom of the tank and put in some of the tank oak leaves with a little distilled water. 

They began swimming around actively and looked very healthy. 

This went well for about 4-5 days then I went downstairs the next morning and found the tads that had been active and alive to be dead, with what appeared to be a few missing entirely. 

I had added a tiny sprinkle of fish flakes on the advice of another thread I read and otherwise noticed that some springtails had made it in there and died. 

Anyone suggest something that maybe I missed???

Any chance a dart came by and moved a few? 

Thanks


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

don't raise vent tads together. they are cannibalistic. that is probably where your tads went to.


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

Woah! I missed that in my research. Canabalistic with each other or parents eating tads?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

with each other


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If you can supply them with a constant supply of good protein, that may cut down on cannibalism. Ed did some testing that backs that up. It's probably easier for most to just raise them separately. 
Keep in mind, cannibalism points to a need for high amounts of protein. Old school algae powder is not the best choice.


----------



## jpodnar (May 20, 2010)

There could also not have been enough oxygen in the place for all the tads together. and the larger ones tend to hog the food, and the smaller ones dieing off. But it is bad to house tads together.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

jpodnar said:


> But it is bad to house tads together.


not all tads. just thumb tads, and somewhat for leucs, tincs, auratus tads.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

goof901 said:


> not all tads. just thumb tads, and somewhat for leucs, tincs, auratus tads.


Leuc, Tinc and Auratus tads can be canabalistic too. I raise all of them in separate cups.


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

Ahh ok thanks!
I just saw this video about tad rearing from Josh's frogs in a other post... Does a nice job






Anyone used this tadpole bites method?

The oxygen bit makes sense too! I'll definitely separate the next bunch. I already have another 4-5 eggs I can see. 

I really didn't appreciate they bred so prolifically, saweet!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

frogfreak said:


> Leuc, Tinc and Auratus tads can be canabalistic too. I raise all of them in separate cups.


somewhat. black jungle raises their Leuc, Tinc and Auratus tads together i believe, according to their video.




crested said:


> Ahh ok thanks!
> I just saw this video about tad rearing from Josh's frogs in a other post... Does a nice job
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FsiTFKBhko&sns=em
> ...


there are a variety of different possible foods. 
here is another link that might help you

http://www.frogforum.net/content/raising-thumbnail-dartfrog-tadpoles-ranitomeya-129/
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/36911-feeding-tadpoles.html


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

also once those borja ridge figure out how to lay a good clutch youll be up to your ears in vent froglets :/


----------

